# "TUG Membership Expired" ?



## SueDonJ

I got a TUG email in the last few minutes, looks like the weekly newsletter but the subject line is "TUG Expired Member Newsletter 12/19/2011," and it says in big red letters at the bottom, *"Your TUG Membership Has Expired."*  But "My TUG" says, "Your membership is valid through 2/1/2014."  I think I'm paid up through then but can somebody check for me?  Thanks.


----------



## Larry

SueDonJ said:


> I got a TUG email in the last few minutes, looks like the weekly newsletter but the subject line is "TUG Expired Member Newsletter 12/19/2011," and it says in big red letters at the bottom, *"Your TUG Membership Has Expired."*  But "My TUG" says, "Your membership is valid through 2/1/2014."  I think I'm paid up through then but can somebody check for me?  Thanks.



I got the same notice and just sent Brian an email. I really didn't check my expiration date but I have written two reviews that I want to get credit for extending my expiration date.


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, sadly I cannot keep up with all the emails and calls coming in due to this error at the moment (more than 1000 and counting)

the newsletter sent out today to TUG members was in fact the expired members newsletter (they both have the same content, just different titles for obvious reasons)

Our apologies for the confusion...and for the HUGE number of you that renewed anyway...your memberships will be credited for the appropriate time based on your current expiration date...you wont lose a thing.


----------



## Gussie

Got the same email - and also have almost 2 years before our membership expires. A computer glitch?


----------



## SueDonJ

Thanks, Brian, appreciate the response while you're in the middle of the deluge.


----------



## TUGBrian

lol....it...just....wont...stop

lol...at least on a side note...its fantastic that so many of you instantly open and read our newsletter =)


----------



## cmh

Even worse....

I processed a 3 year renewal on my AMEX card before I received a 2nd TUG email saying that it was an error and my membership had NOT expired.  Now what TUG?  Can you stop my AMEX charge??


----------



## TUGBrian

no, we cannot stop the charge.

we will either provide refunds as applicable, or extend your membership from your current expiration date.

sadly there are MANY hundreds of you who renewed based on the newsletter, I am going to have to contact our merchant provider to see what we can do in terms of refunds...Id hate to have us lose our merchant account over this.


----------



## Passepartout

Drat! I must not get the newsletter. Or maybe I get the correct one. I feel SO left out. 

Sorry Brian and the hardworking TUG staff are having to face this. But is IS kinda funny.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

it started out comical, but some of these emails are quite testy!  I certainly understand the frustration given the situation, and accept full responsibility for the error.

I do however take offense to the random emails chastising me for "decieving" people as if it were intentional despite reading the explanation.  If thats how you feel TUG is run...ill be happy to refund your money and send you on your way.

Those sort of things really get to me.

Also for the update of others, im still many thousands of emails behind, so sending me multiple ones asking for updates isnt going to speed up the process =)

I will deal with each and every order tomorrow, and either extend the membership as applicable...or refund the payment as requested.  please be patient...the sheer volume is simply overwhelming and its 3am and im nowhere near caught up!


----------



## Kay H

Thank you Brian for correcting the error when you found out about it.  It is a shame that some people had to get nasty instead of just inquiring about the newsletter.  It takes all kinds,


----------



## cmh

Brian, I did not send you an email about this.  Should one do so in order to get their situation addressed?


----------



## Beaglemom3

People, people, people................. it's not the end of civilization as we know it.

I got it, too,  and figured that there'd be a forthcoming email correcting the first. If you're going to make an error, make it a doozie !

Brian, hang in there.


----------



## TUGBrian

there is no need to send an email, or call....ill sort through each and every order and membership.  Unless you still have an issue by close of business today, please just be patient and I will sort it out for you I promise!

you CAN view the EXACT date of your membership expiration by logging into the member only section

http://tug2.com

its displayed at the top of the page.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok as of now this should be all cleared up...either your memberships were extended accordingly (with some extra ads to make up for the inconvenience) or your payments were refunded as requested.

Thank you for those of you who were patient, I apologize for the trouble it caused you!


----------



## SueDonJ

Can't ask for much quicker support than that, Brian.  Good job and thank you!  Now go eat a decent meal and get some sleep - it's the worst time of year to be run ragged by unexpected emergencies.


----------



## rrlongwell

*Tugs Renewals*

My membership had not expired, however, I got a E-Mail that it had.  Since it was going to end soon, I sent $30 dollars for the renewal for three years.  A little disappointing, even though I am now paid for the next three years, I received another notice that my membership has expired and they want more money. I do not see the members only link on what I am seeing.  Any suggestions on where it is?


----------



## TUGBrian

your memberhsip was already up for renewal, and you renewed it...out of all the individuals who renewed erroneously, you actually renewed on time as your membership was going to expire.



> I do not see the members only link on what I am seeing. Any suggestions on where it is?



I am sorry but I dont follow this comment at all?


----------



## DeniseM

rrlongwell said:


> I do not see the members only link on what I am seeing.  Any suggestions on where it is?



If you look right under your blue user name, you will see that you are listed as a "guest," so the TUG system doesn't recognize you as a "member."

This is how to fix it:

When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.

If you can't find the email and code:
Click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page, 

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, 

Log in, 

The member's code will be in the top box.

Now go back to the regular BBS (the discussion forums.)

There is a blue bar at the top of the page - click on *USER CP* in that blue bar.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box 

Save it.​


----------



## pedro47

Merry Christmas Brian, and thanks for all you do and all the wonderful Moderators that help  maitiain this outstanding web site.


----------



## rrlongwell

TUGBrian said:


> your memberhsip was already up for renewal, and you renewed it...out of all the individuals who renewed erroneously, you actually renewed on time as your membership was going to expire.
> 
> I am sorry but I dont follow this comment at all?



You answered the question,  You got the money and I am renewed for 3 years.  I will just disregard the 2nd message.


----------



## rrlongwell

DeniseM said:


> If you look right under your blue user name, you will see that you are listed as a "guest," so the TUG system doesn't recognize you as a "member."
> 
> This is how to fix it:
> 
> When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.
> 
> If you can't find the email and code:
> Click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page,
> 
> Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*,
> 
> Log in,
> 
> The member's code will be in the top box.
> 
> Now go back to the regular BBS (the discussion forums.)
> 
> There is a blue bar at the top of the page - click on *USER CP* in that blue bar.
> 
> Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*
> 
> Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box
> 
> Save it.​



Thanks for the info.  I do not see anything like you described.  Only a message my membership has expired.

    TUG BBS Home > TUG > About the Rest of TUG  
 "TUG Membership Expired" ?


----------



## DeniseM

Follow these steps:

If you can't find the email and code:

    Click on TUG Resort Databases at the top of the page,

    Scroll down and click on MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN,

    Log in,

    The member's code will be in the top box.

    Now go back to the regular BBS (the discussion forums.)

    There is a blue bar at the top of the page - click on USER CP in that blue bar.

    Then click on EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE

    Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box

    Save it.


----------



## rrlongwell

DeniseM said:


> Follow these steps:
> 
> If you can't find the email and code:  ...



As I indicated, I am not showing what these instructions indicate.  Only expired membership.  I do not want to make this a running commentary.  I have the answer, thanks.


----------



## DeniseM

rrlongwell said:


> As I indicated, I am not showing what these instructions indicate.  Only expired membership.  I do not want to make this a running commentary.  I have the answer, thanks.



Did you get an email back, acknowledging your payment for your membership?



> After you pay, you will receive a link in both the on screen receipt, as well as the email receipt, titled "new members click here to complete your membership." You must click this link to create your login via the instant access options.
> 
> Within 24 hours, you will also receive an email titled "TUG MEMBERSHIP GUIDE" which will explain all the features of TUG and where to go for help etc. This email with include a BBS Member Code, that you must add to your TUG profile.


----------



## TUGBrian

can you elaborate on what instructions you are trying to follow?


----------



## rrlongwell

DeniseM said:


> Did you get an email back, acknowledging your payment for your membership?



"Thanks for your continued support for our group. This letter serves as a confirmation of your 3 year tug membership renewal!

We are proud to announce that the new TUG Timeshare Marketplace has had more than 100,000  timeshare classified ads posted to date and more than $3,000,000 in completed listings in 2010 alone!!  Get your timeshare sold, rented or exchanged for FREE with your membership:  http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace 

Also make sure to sign up for the new FREE TUG NEWSLETTER!   Sign up today!  http://tug2.com/newsletter

Your new membership renewal is good for 3 years or 36 months from today or your actual renewal date, whichever is later so you are sure to get the full 3 years from your payment!  We have also replenished your allotment of classified ad credits for use in the TUG Timesahre Marketplace!  You currently have $225 worth of free classified ads you can post!  A pretty good deal for the small renewal fee paid no doubt!  You wont find this sort of deal anywhere else!"

Received the E-Mail on 12-10-2011.

The instructions I followed were the ones Dennis posted earlier in the thread.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

are my posts invisible here?  lol


----------



## DeniseM

Brian - he is trying to follow the steps I posted about about how to find the member code.  I have sent him a pm with additional help.


----------



## Makai Guy

Here is a *direct link* to the Member Login Page:
http://tug2.com/tugmembers/Login.aspx

Once there, enter your TUG Member Username and TUG Member Password:


If you need a reminder of your Member Username and Member Password, click the "Password Reminder Form" link in the lower right.

When you've successfully logged in, you'll see the My TUG display which shows the expiration date for your TUG Member account:




Images hosted via ImageShack.us​


----------



## TUGBrian

haha...how on earth did I miss that...I clearly need more coffee!


----------



## cmh

TUGBrian said:


> can you elaborate on what instructions you are trying to follow?



I think he's trying to follow the instructions in post # 14 of this thread.


----------



## Makai Guy

cmh said:


> I think he's trying to follow the instructions in post # 14 of this thread.



I think, since the O.P. is a member, Brian assumed he would know how to log into the Members-Only area, but the O.P. is looking for a link here on a bbs page that actually says "Members Only", I think.   My post above should get him there.


----------



## ace2000

Why hasn't Brian responded to any of the questions on this thread?


----------



## DeniseM

ace2000 said:


> Why hasn't Brian responded to any of the questions on this thread?



Joke?


----------



## cmh

The good news.......

My membership is good until 2/1/2017, and I now know how to check it. :whoopie:


----------



## rrlongwell

Makai Guy [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks, got in and saw the expiration date.


----------



## DeniseM

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks, got in and saw the expiration date.



The member's code that you were looking for is right below that info.


----------

